

Scientists find an equation for materials innovation - niyazpk
http://www.princeton.edu/engineering/news/archive/?id=2582

======
nazgulnarsil
_crosses fingers_

please find something awesome enough for space elevators

------
DaniFong
Here's the paper. It was interesting translating journalese back into
physicsish.

<http://prb.aps.org/abstract/PRB/v81/i4/e045206>

~~~
slug
They also have some software (PROFESS):
[http://www.princeton.edu/mae/people/faculty/carter/homepage/...](http://www.princeton.edu/mae/people/faculty/carter/homepage/research/software/)

